# I just saw Top Gun for the first time and the soundtrack ruined it for me...



## sIR dORT

A very, very, very hot take, yep I know. But I did NOT like the music and it literally made the movie a lot less enjoyable for me. It felt monotone, repetitive, and pushing aside that I wasn't liking the 80s vibe (that's just a generational thing mainly, to be fair), it came close to spoiling the action and story of the movie for me.

Wow, reading that back I sound like a nerd lol.

But what are your thoughts? Does anyone else think this too or am I just an uncultured schmuck?


----------



## Double Helix

Whether you are an uncultured schmuck, I cannot say. However, _Top Gun_ is/was a sign of the times, so to speak (maybe you had to be there?)
I have not seen it in [*cough*] years, but I can certainly imagine that it hasn't aged well.


----------



## dzilizzi

You lost that loving feeling?

It's just a highway to the danger zone to think that way.

I like the beginning, the bird part and the end. I never watch the rest. It is very 80's except the great balls of fire part. And that loving feeling part.


----------



## Jish

sIR dORT said:


> and pushing aside that I wasn't liking the 80s vibe (that's just a generational thing mainly, to be be fair)


To me, part's of that film, just can't be divorced from the period it was made (mid 80's). And that goes beyond just the musical element's, but also just certain ways Tony Scott filmed/edited some of the sequences. 

I saw this video close to a decade ago, and still value it more than the film itself, lol.


----------



## jmauz

Any movie that stars Tom Cruise sucks regardless of the score.


----------



## Technostica

jmauz said:


> Any movie that stars Tom Cruise sucks regardless of the score.


I thought Magnolia was good.


----------



## NoamL

Wow hot take indeed. I love the soundtrack even though it's something I'd never compose or even think would be fitting in the film. Yet it works very well. This bizarre, Wendy Carlos-ish, take on some kind of Chopin-adjacent piece with purely synths, is amazing in the movie -



There's a lot of late 80s and early 90s scores that aged extremely poorly because of everything that happened in film music between 2003 and 2010... you know... and this is one score that holds up I think.


----------



## GtrString

I like the soundtrack a lot better than the film. It’s one of those commercial «vehicle» movies, so typical of the era. The music is classic.


----------



## ryans

Technostica said:


> I thought Magnolia was good.


Rainman is pretty good too


----------



## Zedcars

jmauz said:


> Any movie that stars Tom Cruise sucks regardless of the score.


Even Minority Report?? Love that movie. Also Risky Business is one of my favourites. He really acted brilliantly in both those movies. There are others too that are up there like A Few Good Men. Watching him act alongside Jack Nicholson is electric. I think Nicholson is better but not by much.

I think I understand where people are coming from who dislike him. I do find him slightly annoying when does that cheesy grin as if he’s in love with himself. The last few years I’ve found his acting to be much more boring and wooden that the early part of his career. Not sure why - perhaps it’s his obsession with action movies and doing his own stunts and attempts at comedy (not his forte). I feel he’s forgotten how to act, or maybe his film roles are less meaty and gritty.


----------



## José Herring

ryans said:


> Rainman is pretty good too


Last Samuriai was good too.

Top Gun is an 80's iconic classic. To watch it now and judge it based on the soundtrack is probably not the wisest thing to do. 

It had a great impact at its time. We live in a different world now.


----------



## José Herring

Zedcars said:


> Even Minority Report?? Love that movie. Also Risky Business is one of my favourites. He really acted brilliantly in both those movies. There are others too that are up there like A Few Good Men. Watching him act alongside Jack Nicholson is electric. I think Nicholson is better but not by much.
> 
> I think I understand where people are coming from who dislike him. I do find him slightly annoying when does that cheesy grin as if he’s in love with himself. The last few years I’ve found his acting to be much more boring and wooden that the early part of his career. Not sure why - perhaps it’s his obsession with action movies and doing his own stunts and attempts at comedy (not his forte). I feel he’s forgotten how to act, or maybe his film roles are less meaty and gritty.


I thought I was the only nerd who liked Minority Report. Friggin' great movie.

Don't forget War of the Worlds.

I'm hoping that after he does Mission Impossible 12,000 he'll go back to doing the cool movies he was doing last decade.


----------



## chocobitz825

sIR dORT said:


> A very, very, very hot take, yep I know. But I did NOT like the music and it literally made the movie a lot less enjoyable for me. It felt monotone, repetitive, and pushing aside that I wasn't liking the 80s vibe (that's just a generational thing mainly, to be fair), it came close to spoiling the action and story of the movie for me.
> 
> Wow, reading that back I sound like a nerd lol.
> 
> But what are your thoughts? Does anyone else think this too or am I just an uncultured schmuck?


you had to be there to get it...


----------



## chocobitz825

jmauz said:


> Any movie that stars Tom Cruise sucks regardless of the score.


I would say any movie with tom cruise could be better with a different actor. Tom Cruise is like a stand-in for far better casting...


----------



## lychee

I wasn't a fan of Tom Cruise early in his career, probably his pretentious side.
But the movie Vanilla Sky made me change my point of view on this actor, and I started to like his films.
I like Top Gun, even though it was not the movie of the century and it was in its arrogant period, and despite the American propaganda side of the film (we are USA, the sherifs of the world, we are the most beautiful, we are the strongest ...).
The music is inseparable from the film, but to realize it you have to be someone from the 80's generation, otherwise it will not actually stick with today's codes.


----------



## cygnusdei

Top Gun sequel, Avatar sequel, Matrix 4 are coming up, with much older actors reprising their roles.


----------



## TomislavEP

To each their own, I guess. I'm probably nostalgic, but "Top Gun" was amongst the first films I've ever seen as a young child in the late 80's, so it always brings back memories. IMO, only a few soundtracks mix songs and instrumental pieces effectively and memorably. "Rain Man" is probably my favorite of these in this particular era, but "Top Gun" doesn't fall much behind either. As for the synth pieces by Harold Faltermeyer, I love his sun-drenched sounds, especially in the opening titles of "Top Gun", though I'm not too keen on the featured solo guitar sound at the same time.

It's probably a generation thing as someone noticed earlier. To me, music from the past always has so much more charm than the modern one, including film music. Sure, some might sound flashy and kitschy by today's "standards", but I find it much more memorable than most of the modern stuff.


----------



## mallux

You probably did have to be there. I was 13 when Top Gun came out... my Dad told the guy at our local Odeon I was 15 so that we could get in  and - aside from Star Wars - this is one of the films I hold dear, maybe more than it deserves. But the music is absolutely key to the experience, and to me it fits perfectly, both in terms of the supporting the picture, and from a distinctiveness/memorable/branding standpoint; i.e. getting teenagers to actually remember which movie they went to see on Saturday so they would recommend it to their friends, and/or go and see it again.

I know lots of people here like the epic orchestra stuff that seems to be copy and pasted between every action film released nowadays, but give me a handful of decent songs any day.

Having said that, if you think Dido would have improved the soundtrack in any way, you guys are crazy... that video that @Jish posted makes it look sooo boring 

And I like Tom Cruise, so ner.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

jmauz said:


> Any movie that stars Tom Cruise sucks regardless of the score.


----------



## LudovicVDP

That kind of films you loved but you know your kids probably won't 

Top Gun is one of them. I watched it when I had the perfect age for it I guess. Because I loved it and I must say I'm excited about the sequel (even if I'm ready to be disappointed).

I still love the cheesiness of that Berlin song and its massive snare sound :-D
And I remember learning the Faltermeyer's Memories on my guitar. 

Yeah... sorry... I really liked it.


----------



## SupremeFist

Love that Berlin song. The bassline alone is more epic than most "epic music". (There was a long thread about that sound on GS and the consensus was it was a DX7 preset.)


----------



## easyrider

dzilizzi said:


> You lost that loving feeling?
> 
> It's just a highway to the danger zone to think that way.
> 
> I like the beginning, the bird part and the end. I never watch the rest. It is very 80's except the great balls of fire part. And that loving feeling part.


You can be my wingman anytime 😂


----------



## Jish

mallux said:


> Having said that, if you think Dido would have improved the soundtrack in any way, you guys are crazy... that video that @Jish posted makes it look sooo boring
> 
> And I like Tom Cruise, so ner.


Look, all I know is that given the opportunity of watching either the full theatrical cut of 'Top Gun' or 'Top Gun Re-Cut' I would watch the recut version I linked above roughly 100 percent of the time  Seriously though, I thought it was a goofy/weird movie then, and now I think it is a goof/cheese-camp ride with some residual charm. You and Tomislav are dead right on the soundtrack, though- that I would never take take away as well as much of Tony's Scott's and Kimball's work- those two element's alone in tandem somehow raise the level of the script well above what is a pretty dumb and silly script (with some _very_ odd/awkward acting at times to boot, which I feel the recut played with well) into a film that many look back on fondly decades later. There are much worse things in life than that...

Re Tom Cruise...look, I don't particularly like the fella in the real life's, but his performances in _Interview with the Vampire, Magnolia, _and _Edge of Tomorrow _all are noteworthy in their own way. His on-air live interviews with Letterman partly inspired Christian Bale's performance in _American Psycho_- that alone is gotta be worth somthin'!


----------



## kitekrazy

That was one of those must buys when you had a surround system and laser disc player. There were a lot of good movies in the 80's. Now they can't come up with an original thought in the movie business.


----------



## davidson

Top gun was one of the main reasons I wanted to start playing guitar, it's fkn awesome!


----------



## Consona

sIR dORT said:


> But I did NOT like the music and it literally made the movie a lot less enjoyable for me.


Faltermeyer or the pop/rock songs?


----------



## Zedcars

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> “comedy ain’t his force”
> 
> Right...ever seen Tropic Thunder?



You're right, totally forgot about that one. Still, that was more an anomaly and partly down to the make up department. I still say it's not his forte, but sure he can do comedy under the right circumstances.


----------



## sIR dORT

Consona said:


> Faltermeyer or the pop/rock songs?


Both, but more Faltermeyer.

The theme that I'm gathering is that it's a generational thing, which is what I thought it might be. I can totally understand why it's considered a classic to most, just couldn't get by that 80s commercial feeling throughout the movie.


----------



## dzilizzi

easyrider said:


> You can be my wingman anytime 😂


No, you can be mine!


----------



## dzilizzi

3DC said:


> The see the difference between Tom Cruise and Jack Nicholson level of acting you have to see two of their most demanding and iconic acting roles. For Tom its arguably "Born on The Fourth of July" for Jack its "One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest" - both in their absolute acting prime.
> 
> To understand why Tom will never reach the level of Jack Nicholson acting its enough to see this little YT movie.



Yeah but Jack Nicholson is crazy. I'm not sure he was acting.


----------



## Alex Fraser

I used to do a rendition of the Top Gun opening credits on my Korg X3 to confused audiences. Wiggle that 🕹🎸


----------



## X-Bassist

sIR dORT said:


> A very, very, very hot take, yep I know. But I did NOT like the music and it literally made the movie a lot less enjoyable for me. It felt monotone, repetitive, and pushing aside that I wasn't liking the 80s vibe (that's just a generational thing mainly, to be fair), it came close to spoiling the action and story of the movie for me.
> 
> Wow, reading that back I sound like a nerd lol.
> 
> But what are your thoughts? Does anyone else think this too or am I just an uncultured schmuck?


Don’t listen to them. I was there (20?) when it came out. It sucked like the worst of disco. Very commercial and trying to be flashy, but already seemed dated when it came out. People went because they thought it would be an exciting action film, nope. Everything about it was cheesy and didn’t work.

There is a reason it never reruns on Tv. 😄


----------



## dzilizzi

3DC said:


> As a disabled man with a lot of free time I watched unhealthy amount of "making of..." documentaries and I am positive he is not crazy at least when it comes to acting. Nicholas Cage on the other hand....
> 
> The genius of Jack Nicholson as an actor is in subduing his larger then life ego for the benefit of the movie. He always understood what movies are all about. Absolute authenticity and emotions mined deep from peoples personality.
> 
> Tom Cruise on the other hand was always about his brand and action. If you eliminate action there is not much there. See "The Color of Money" with Paul Newman and Tom Cruise if you want to see the range of old class school acting vs modern acting. Between Newman and Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio he looks like an amateur.
> 
> I am not saying he is bad actor, not at all, but you can always see him acting.


When I think of Jack Nicholson, I just remember the time he took a golf club to somebody's car. In real life. On the streets of Beverly Hills, if I remember correctly. 

But you are probably right about the acting. I will agree, Jack Nicholson is a much better actor than Tom Cruise.


----------



## Tim_Wells

With respect towards others opinions, I gotta say it was more than the music that ruined for me. But yeah, that too.

When my son was little, he wanted to watch it over and over. I was like... ugh!!


----------



## wst3

Tom Cruise is not the best actor, and Top Gun is not the best film, in fact it is riddled with cliches, and yet somehow, in my late 20's I enjoyed it. Something about the 80s, or my age? And I did enjoy the soundtrack, all of it.

Now I am tempted to watch it again to see just how well it held up, but I fear the answer will be "not too well"

Disclaimer - I will watch almost anything with airplane in it!


----------



## LauraC

Technostica said:


> I thought Magnolia was good.


The only movie I ever walked out of.


----------



## LauraC

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> “comedy ain’t his force”
> 
> Right...ever seen Tropic Thunder?



His best performance to date. Absolutely hysterical.


----------



## nolotrippen

chocobitz825 said:


> I would say any movie with tom cruise could be better with a different actor. Tom Cruise is like a stand-in for far better casting...


You must mean Nicholas Cage


----------



## Tim_Wells

3DC said:


> May I suggest Airplane! and the Airplane II - The Sequel. The best airplane movies ever. Some old school acting and its way better then Top Gun.


Probably more realistic, too.


----------



## Technostica

LauraC said:


> The only movie I ever walked out of.


I have walked out of a few, but I didn’t see Magnolia in the cinema.
The themes are intense in places, so may trigger some people.
You might just have been bored though!


----------



## josephspirits

Saw Top Gun in an Amc Dolby theater recently just to hear the music so loud. Great time. I was also the only person in there.


----------



## LauraC

Technostica said:


> I have walked out of a few, but I didn’t see Magnolia in the cinema.
> The themes are intense in places, so may trigger some people.
> You might just have been bored though!


 Bored is an understatement, and I actually like a lot of Cruise’s movies, too.


----------



## mallux

3DC said:


> May I suggest Airplane! and the Airplane II - The Sequel. The best airplane movies ever. Some old school acting and its way better then Top Gun.


Surely you can’t be serious?


----------



## darkogav

That film is part of the MTV rock soundtrack era. The soundtracks don't really have to make much sense with the filmic content. If you look up the artists on the soundtrack, I bet they were all signed to the same label. Very few soundtracks from that era made thematic sense -- the ones that did.. The Big Chill, Eddie the the Cruisers (awful film but the soundtrack worked). Just off the top of my head. I am sure there were others.

I always thought the Harold Faltermeyer Steve Stevens theme worked really well.


----------



## Gabriel2013

lychee said:


> But the movie Vanilla Sky made me change my point of view on this actor, and I started to like his films.


If you like this one you should watch the original.
Much better in my opinion.


----------



## José Herring

It's funny how this post put me in deep thought mode. 

TG and Tom C. were a sign of the times. We lived under the constant threat of the world being nuked and we had two choices be really scared all the time or get really light hearted about it and have the sort of cocky confidence that no matter what happened were were going to make the best of it. The movie, the music and the boozing lifestyle full of song, relationships, sex all reflected an idea that we may not live long but we're going to enjoy every moment of life. 

In a way today things have gotten so depressing that even uplifting movies are depressing. Kind of feel sorry for the young people these days because they're all so scared of everything. Scare of life. Back then we for sure thought that any moment now we could go up in a cloud of radioactive smoke. But in that there was a simplicity of just enjoy the moments. 

That's what Top Gun kind of did for me as well as many other 1980's classics like Sixteen Candles, Back to the Future, Cocktail, ect. ,ect it was just a reminder to just have fun in that moment. Don't worry about the future enjoy the now. 

It's funny how there is a retro 80's movement happening with Synth Pop, ect.. I'm kind of interested in it so have reached out to a few of the artist now and again. I always say you guys are more 80's than the 80's actually were. I think some of them get a kick out of me saying that.


----------



## creativeforge

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> “comedy ain’t his force”
> 
> Right...ever seen Tropic Thunder?



You did NOT!


----------



## Alchemedia

jmauz said:


> Any movie that stars Tom Cruise sucks regardless of the score.


Beware of Scientologists! 😎


----------



## José Herring

creativeforge said:


> You did NOT!


Brilliant Scene! BRILLIANT!!!!!


----------



## asherpope

Anyone not a fan of Top Gun needs to relax. By that I mean strip down to just a pair of faded tight jeans and play some beach volleyball


----------



## Dewdman42

I'm not gonna go so far as to say that I actually "love" Top Gun the movie...but I will say....pretty much any time I ever changed the channel to accidentally find Top Gun playing....I couldn't get away from watching it until the end. There is a reason this movie was at the time a complete and utter smash hit movie....as was the score at the time..not that its something I would have done particularly that way, but it has a certain tone that for back then in the mid 80's was hugely successful and had a style that was re-used in many other movies coming after, both the film and the music style.

yea the movie is kinda dorky by today's standards.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Top Gun? It's even worse than Star Wars.


----------



## mscp

sIR dORT said:


> It felt monotone, repetitive, and pushing aside that I wasn't liking the 80s vibe (that's just a generational thing mainly, to be fair), it came close to spoiling the action and story of the movie for me.


You do know Top Gun came out in 1986 right? Everything in that movie "screams" the 80s.



sIR dORT said:


> But what are your thoughts?


Think of a recent, 2010-present, movie that you felt the same way. Let's philosophize. lol.


----------



## mscp

jmauz said:


> Any movie that stars Tom Cruise sucks regardless of the score.


You're dead inside.


----------



## Trash Panda

Hot take: cheesy 80s action movie and score is cringe in current times. More details in our investigative report at 11!


----------



## dzilizzi

mallux said:


> Surely you can’t be serious?


Very serious. And don't call me Shirley!


when I was a teen, I saw Airplane and Caddyshack as a double feature. My stomach hurt by the end of it. Laughing so hard.


----------



## StillLife

Gabriel2013 said:


> If you like this one you should watch the original.
> Much better in my opinion.


Abre los Ojos. Great film.


----------



## Loïc D

“I saw Top Gun for the first time”

Aaaaah, the things we do for love... (of soundtracks ? 😛)


----------



## gamma-ut

StillLife said:


> Abre los Ojos. Great film.


I prefer the way they handled the ending of Vanilla Sky: it's more ambiguous. But AlO is a good movie.


----------



## darkogav

I think Tom Cruises' career is pretty impressive when you take into account that he's part of the old early 80s brat pack with Sean Penn, Tim Hutton e.t.c. He has become like the Harrison Ford of movies but his career spans 4+ decades. I like his SciFi films.. Minority Report and Oblivion. I also think Eye's Wide Shut is an underrated masterpiece for both him and Kubrick. People will be studying Eye's Wide Shut for a long time in film schools.

He obviously is a very smart and savvy guy. It's very hard and unusual to have such a long running career and stay at the top in film. Even people like Charles Bronson and Sly Stallone start on the downward spiral and make low budget films as their careers progress.

Top Gun was a huge tent pole blockbuster movie when it was released. I watched it as a teen in theaters and also owned the LP. It was a cool movie in mid 80s. In retrospect, I don't think there is anything interesting or impressive about the soundtrack. It's just another attempt by a major film studio and music label to repeat the success of Footloose. They even used the exact same 70s artist. Throw a few 70s acts on the soundtrack and fill the rest with lesser known no-names and hope the film sells the soundtrack and the soundtrack sells the film. The Berlin single was an unexpected success. No one knew who Berlin were and I don't think anyone remembers them anymore.


----------



## Trash Panda

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Why is it that some people always yell SCIENTOLOGY when the topic is Tom Cruise?
> Don't think anyone on the planet doesn't know TC is a Scientology freak in his spare time.
> One can still appreciate his acting & his films though. At least I can.


Probably because the actors who are well known Scientologists are also known to funnel money made from their movies into the church and there are a lot of shady reports on what the church does. So by supporting those actors, you’re inadvertently supporting Scientology.

I don’t have a dog in that fight, but some people are really passionate about it.


----------



## vitocorleone123

darkogav said:


> I think Tom Cruises' career is pretty impressive when you take into account that he's part of the old early 80s brat pack with Sean Penn, Tim Hutton e.t.c. He has become like the Harrison Ford of movies but his career spans 4+ decades. I like his SciFi films.. Minority Report and Oblivion. I also think Eye's Wide Shut is an underrated masterpiece for both him and Kubrick. People will be studying Eye's Wide Shut for a long time in film schools.
> 
> He obviously is a very smart and savvy guy. It's very hard and unusual to have such a long running career and stay at the top in film. Even people like Charles Bronson and Sly Stallone start on the downward spiral and make low budget films as their careers progress.
> 
> Top Gun was a huge tent pole blockbuster movie when it was released. I watched it as a teen in theaters and also owned the LP. It was a cool movie in mid 80s. In retrospect, I don't think there is anything interesting or impressive about the soundtrack. It's just another attempt by a major film studio and music label to repeat the success of Footloose. They even used the exact same 70s artist. Throw a few 70s acts on the soundtrack and fill the rest with lesser known no-names and hope the film sells the soundtrack and the soundtrack sells the film. The Berlin single was an unexpected success. No one knew who Berlin were and I don't think anyone remembers them anymore.


That isn’t the particular Berlin song I remember from the 80s……


----------



## CT

darkogav said:


> I also think Eye's Wide Shut is an underrated masterpiece for both him and Kubrick. People will be studying Eye's Wide Shut for a long time in film schools.


That's my favorite Cruise role.


----------



## Niah2

darkogav said:


> I also think Eye's Wide Shut is an underrated masterpiece for both him and Kubrick. People will be studying Eye's Wide Shut for a long time in film schools.


My appreciation for Eyes Wide Shut has only grew with the years. Highly underrated indeed IMO !


----------



## Pappaus

Love or hate Tom Cruise, he has some kind of presence that comes through. The original topic was Top Gun and the soundtrack, yet we have 4 pages of Tom Cruise. I was in my 20s in the 80s and so I will always have fond feelings of an odd decade. I don’t think the movies or fashion have aged too well ( in general) but I think the 80s was a great decade for music. All that said, I did not care for Top Gun but the music fit the film (not a compliment). As to an earlier comment about Berlin, I don’t think they will go down in Rock history but I saw them once live in a smaller venue and they put on a blazing show So at least there is that.


----------



## tebling

The best way to enjoy Tom Cruise's performance in Top Gun is to first see him in Ridley Scott's Legend.

(I love Legend btw).


----------



## tomhartmanmusic

sIR dORT said:


> A very, very, very hot take, yep I know. But I did NOT like the music and it literally made the movie a lot less enjoyable for me. It felt monotone, repetitive, and pushing aside that I wasn't liking the 80s vibe (that's just a generational thing mainly, to be fair), it came close to spoiling the action and story of the movie for me.
> 
> Wow, reading that back I sound like a nerd lol.
> 
> But what are your thoughts? Does anyone else think this too or am I just an uncultured schmuck?


Danger Zone worked I thought...."Take My Breath Away" was simply awful LOL


----------



## Laddy

Mighty wings, that's a great song. I was 8 years old in 1986, and have much nostalgia for this soundtrack.


----------



## SupremeFist

Berlin were actually quite a credible New Wave band but "Take My Breath Away" was written by Giorgio Moroder so it couldn't help but be totally awesome.


----------



## darkogav

People forgot the poor mans Top Gun. Iron Eagle. Had an interesting soundtrack for the times. Many people may have forgotten the Queen song was actually part of that soundtrack first.





__





Iron Eagle (soundtrack) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cellomangler

Collateral Damage. Fox was brilliant. Cruise supported at his best. Can't remember the soundtrack which means it was perfect. Some of those '80s soundtracks pulled me out of the movie illusion; distracted. Then again a movie like Drive wouldn't be the same without A Real Hero. Great art is simultaneously personal and universal. My current top soundtrack: Arrival.
What were we talking about...?😎


----------



## darkogav

cellomangler said:


> Collateral Damage. Fox was brilliant. Cruise supported at his best. Can't remember the soundtrack which means it was perfect. Some of those '80s soundtracks pulled me out of the movie illusion; distracted. Then again a movie like Drive wouldn't be the same without A Real Hero. Great art is simultaneously personal and universal. My current top soundtrack: Arrival.
> What were we talking about...?😎


Those old 80s movies .. the soundtracks are designed to push and sell other artists records and get the film exposure to a youth market by getting rotated on MTV. In quite a few cases, some songs were just songs that weren't good enough to release on the artists record at the time.. so the label offered to sell them to film production companies looking for MTV type songs to get the film promoted. Some songs.. not all of them..


----------



## MarcusD

Pulled a 4g negative dive into the thread, just to read the comments.


----------



## asherpope

MarcusD said:


> Pulled a 4g negative dive into the thread, just to read the comments.


Every time you come into this thread you're unsafe


----------

